# Keyless Access Faulty Error



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone else experiencing this error with their new Atlas? My wife has a new Altas SE w/tech (R Line) that's just a month old and already having this problem. Last Saturday we took it back to the dealer and they were apparently clueless. They did swap batteries out in both key fobs but today I got the error again, twice. Not a great start..


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

jc3513 said:


> Anyone else experiencing this error with their new Atlas? My wife has a new Altas SE w/tech (R Line) that's just a month old and already having this problem. Last Saturday we took it back to the dealer and they were apparently clueless. They did swap batteries out in both key fobs but today I got the error again, twice. Not a great start..


Is it displaying an error message or they just don’t function????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

It displays that exact verbiage, along with an "!". I found a couple older threads about it regarding the GTI, but not the atlas. Dealer told us they may have to open the dash to check out an antenna. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

It functions, but very disruptive and annoying. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like a fault in the vehicle, maybe loose connector


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This happened on my touareg. Wound up being the rear passenger door handle sensor. It failed and the whole system stopped working like a failed circuit.


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

ice4life said:


> This happened on my touareg. Wound up being the rear passenger door handle sensor. It failed and the whole system stopped working like a failed circuit.


Good to know, ill check for that, thx! 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had this pop up on my 2017 Passat a few times, but it still works and everything.
It'll also says "key not detected" at times (taking longer to recognize it), but again everything still works

A little annoying, but hasn't failed on me


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> I've had this pop up on my 2017 Passat a few times, but it still works and everything.
> It'll also says "key not detected" at times (taking longer to recognize it), but again everything still works
> 
> A little annoying, but hasn't failed on me


You could have a failing door handle sensor as well. Very common on the passat. When I had my 2012, everyone was having these symptoms and it was random. They all thought it was they key at first, but upon getting new keys it was the handle sensor randomly failing. Keep an eye out as VW will never be able to figure it out until it fails. Trust me on that one.


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

ice4life said:


> You could have a failing door handle sensor as well. Very common on the passat. When I had my 2012, everyone was having these symptoms and it was random. They all thought it was they key at first, but upon getting new keys it was the handle sensor randomly failing. Keep an eye out as VW will never be able to figure it out until it fails. Trust me on that one.


Thanks dude

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> You could have a failing door handle sensor as well. Very common on the passat. When I had my 2012, everyone was having these symptoms and it was random. They all thought it was they key at first, but upon getting new keys it was the handle sensor randomly failing. Keep an eye out as VW will never be able to figure it out until it fails. Trust me on that one.


Well it did it like the first day I brought it home....brand new with 75 miles on it or something back in April.
It's VERY intermittent

I've scanned it and it's only had the code/fault like 3 times now in 6 months or so. It's under warranty still and everything still works, lol


----------



## Bstief (Feb 7, 2019)

*Keyless Access is Faulty*

Hi, I have a brand new 2018 VW Golf Sportwagen, and I experienced the first popup of this message, the first evening that I owned the car. I took the car back immediately. This car has every option on it including this recurring annoying message. It occurs randomly every other week, and as recently 3 times in one day last week. The message occurs regardless of which Key Fob I use. It started last July, and continues to date (February).

VW service thought it might be batteries, so they have replaced 2 times in the 7 months I have owned the vehicle, with 13,000 km on the vehicle. Service has run diagnostics on the vehicle many times. 

One of the diagnostics said an internal antenna was defective, so that has been replaced after 3 months. Fobs have not been replaced. Message goes away if I open the doors, as the dashboard display now shows door open, and when closed the message goes away. The message is in the diagnostic memory for the last occurrence, and VW techs have seen and flushed all messages, but message keeps popping up.

We have had one instance when the doors would not lock with the keyless FOB but we don't know if that was related to the antenna or this annoying message.

VW Techs and senior service management have told me repeatedly, that no one from Volkswagen has ever heard of this error message being displayed with regular random occurrence unless there is an actual fault. I'm the only one with this problem? 

Car has been in at VW Service for 4 days this week with them attempting to resolve. Maybe they should see this forum to understand that my vehicle is not the only vehicle with this issue.

Brian


----------



## Lyke99 (Mar 7, 2019)

*Getting this message on my 2018 Golf Alltrack too*

I am also getting this error message and have been occasionally since November. It has happened about 10 times including this morning. Each time I shut down the vehicle and restart it and the error code does not come back. Once it happened twice in one day. Once it was also accompanied by Low Tire Pressure, No Front Assist, and EPC errors. Seems to be more likely to happen if the car has sat outside in the cold. 

I take the car in for it's 10,000 mile service next week so I'll mention it to the service advisor, but this forum makes me think it is going to be a recurring annoyance. Next time it happens, I will try the idea above of just opening and closing the door to see if the error goes away...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lyke99 said:


> I am also getting this error message and have been occasionally since November. It has happened about 10 times including this morning. Each time I shut down the vehicle and restart it and the error code does not come back. Once it happened twice in one day. Once it was also accompanied by Low Tire Pressure, No Front Assist, and EPC errors. Seems to be more likely to happen if the car has sat outside in the cold.
> 
> I take the car in for it's 10,000 mile service next week so I'll mention it to the service advisor, but this forum makes me think it is going to be a recurring annoyance. Next time it happens, I will try the idea above of just opening and closing the door to see if the error goes away...


Do you keep the remote away from other electronic devices like phones and computers?


----------



## Jennmin255 (Jun 23, 2021)

jc3513 said:


> Anyone else experiencing this error with their new Atlas? My wife has a new Altas SE w/tech (R Line) that's just a month old and already having this problem. Last Saturday we took it back to the dealer and they were apparently clueless. They did swap batteries out in both key fobs but today I got the error again, twice. Not a great start..


so I am having this same error. Everything works but the proximity sensor that automatically unlocks the doors when in range of the key fob. I just got the car Monday. It’s a 2021.


----------



## GRom2018 (7 mo ago)

Okay, I realize this is an old thread. But I have a 2018 Atlas, I have just recently noticed that its throwing "keyless access faulty" error codes. Seemed to initially be associated with just one of the fobs, so I tried the other and it was good for a day or two. Then that one did the same thing... i changed both the batteries, left them without the battery for a few minutes... same issue. Now, I am thinking back... I live in an area where it gets really hot in the summer, last summer I noticed that when it was really hot my auto door locks (like when you start to drive and the doors lock) was not working, it was like it was trying but not fully locking, and it would keep trying. It would only happen when it was really hot, and i started to drive with a hot car. Now, I started noticing this keyless access fault issue... and am thinking there is probably a correlation with it now just having had the first few hot days of the summer... I feel like if I call VW they will tell me I am crazy... but am I? it literally only happens when its really hot out! I know absolutely zero about cars, the only thing I can think is there was an issue with my heater, and it wasn't blowing warm air on the passenger side - they had to remove my entire dash and all its guts... twice ... to fix the problem.. could this have caused some damage?


----------



## Philly Fan (11 d ago)

GTINC said:


> Do you keep the remote away from other electronic devices like phones and computers?


 What logic do you have for this question? Preposterous.


----------

